# PELE - My imagination run amok



## oldcoot (Nov 29, 2003)

Among my favorite desserts are miratisu, botson cream  pie, chocolate mousse, cherries jubilee, and baked Alaska.  So I said to myself "Self!"  (been watching too much Emeril!) - why not combine all of them into a single, decadent dessert?

So I took a shot at it just for fun this morning.  Not a total success, but not a complete failure, either.  And quite good! (Considerable Kalua and brandy)  Named it "Pele", (pay-lay) the Hawaiian fire goddess.  (It's supposed to resemble a volcano).







If anyone's interested, I'll post the recipe.

Hey, I had fun!


----------



## ironchef (Nov 30, 2003)

you mean tiramisu (miratisu) right?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2003)

Kewl oldcoot - post the recipe - what an adventure this dessert must have been!!!


----------



## oldcoot (Nov 30, 2003)

Yes, Ironchef- between uncontrollable fingers and lousy eyesight, I'm lucky to post anything comprehensible.  TIRAMISU.

'Elf, I made a flock of mistakes on that first try.  I'll do it again soon and then post a more dependable (I hope) recipe).

As I made but two of the darned things, it was a very wasteful (waist full?) project.  Most of the cake and the mousse left over, and neither of us could finish the thing - too rich and too filling.

But tasted pretty good!


----------

